# KFC Mashed Potato Bowl



## EvilPrincess (May 15, 2006)

Just saw the commercial 

Mashed Potatoes 
Corn
Fried Chicken Pieces 
Gravy
Covered in shredded Cheese. 


Someone in their marketing dept, has spotted me dipping my chicken into the mashed potatoes, and we all know the only way to get corn to stick to the fork is with mashed potatoes.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 15, 2006)

OK, I am ashamed to admit...

I WANT IT!

:shocked:


----------



## MissToodles (May 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Just saw the commercial
> 
> Mashed Potatoes
> Corn
> ...



Ohmygod, now America will have an 85 percent rate of obesity instead of 60 

Is this an individual or family sized portion?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 15, 2006)

OH my God!! 

I saw the commercial for this the other night and I called my friend and said "KFC made something JUST FOR ME!!!!"

I would like it without the cheese a bit better, but I a SOOOOOO getting one of these next time I'm around a KFC. It's like love in your mouth. 


And it's an individuald deal, Miss T. 

*drool*


----------



## herin (May 15, 2006)

Omigod!!! I totally do that! I also think it's awesome with meatloaf!! Yum yum yum yum yummy!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 15, 2006)

Must... find... a... KFC....


----------



## MLadyJ (May 16, 2006)

I saw that commercial too and maybe someone can tell me why all the fried chicken places I know serve brown gravy with their chicken?? I like CREAM gravy with my chicken. I used to go to a KFC buffet that had cream gravy and brown gravy, but ONLY on the buffet....you couldn't get it with a regular meal. And while we're on the subject of KFC...I have sworn off them for Popeyes...only problem is they're an hour away! Yeah I know..whine..whine whine...


----------



## twinklebelle (May 16, 2006)

Mrs. Winners serves the cream gravy. OMG y'all that KFC mashed potato bowl is abso -de- freakinlutely the yummiest!! I think I would like it better without the cheese, though.


----------



## BeaBea (May 16, 2006)

In the UK we can only get standard chicken, not even the extra crispy and the only potatoes you can get are fries. 

I feel so deprived 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 16, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> In the UK we can only get standard chicken, not even the extra crispy and the only potatoes you can get are fries.
> 
> I feel so deprived
> 
> ...



No extra crispy?? OMG how do u live?..LOL j/k


----------



## Emma (May 16, 2006)

This is the most disgusting thing I've ever heard. Finding out that americans have mashed potato at KFC is one thing (vile vile vile) but with all those bits in *puke* it's like mashed sick.


----------



## BeaBea (May 16, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> No extra crispy?? OMG how do u live?..LOL j/k



I'm pining for it. Wasting away I tell you (as you can see from my picture - lol)

Tracey 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## moonvine (May 16, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> I saw that commercial too and maybe someone can tell me why all the fried chicken places I know serve brown gravy with their chicken?? I like CREAM gravy with my chicken. I used to go to a KFC buffet that had cream gravy and brown gravy, but ONLY on the buffet....you couldn't get it with a regular meal. And while we're on the subject of KFC...I have sworn off them for Popeyes...only problem is they're an hour away! Yeah I know..whine..whine whine...



I despise cream gravy, so I can't help you there. Love brown gravy.


----------



## moonvine (May 16, 2006)

Damn, I thought yall were talking about football in here.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> This is the most disgusting thing I've ever heard. Finding out that americans have mashed potato at KFC is one thing (vile vile vile) but with all those bits in *puke* it's like mashed sick.


 
Em, don't hold it in, tell us what you really think


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 16, 2006)

I'll take any kind of gravy!!!

Lookin good BeaBea!!


----------



## missaf (May 16, 2006)

That sounds so good, I just can't eat KFC, I'm allergic to MSG and I almost have a heart attack every time I eat there


----------



## i can't read (May 16, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmashed potatos


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> This is the most disgusting thing I've ever heard. Finding out that americans have mashed potato at KFC is one thing (vile vile vile) but with all those bits in *puke* it's like mashed sick.



Actually your description sounds pretty good to me, Em, being that I'm American. :eat2:


----------



## Jes (May 16, 2006)

I used to work at brown's chicken. We'd take the hot biscuits, slice 'em open, but on butter and a bit of honey. DEELISH. I also made my own crazy concoction: a cup of mashed potatoes with piping hot gravy, and then mix in some shredded cheddar (we had real cheddar, not some weird cheese 'topping.') It was always very good, kind of melty. Better than it sounds. Thank god our lovely brown work uniform pants had elastic waists!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 17, 2006)

If they would leave off the corn, then they would have a winner.

Now I'd be intringued with mashed potatoes, chicken pieces, buffalo sauce, and lots of cheese. Maybe some ranch dressing drizzled on top( And please guys, no chicken jokes, ok?) 

Sandie Z., this means you!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (May 18, 2006)

i've seen the commercial.. it looks good however I'd probably have to pick either the gray OR the cheese...not both.. cheese on gravy? hhmm.. i love cheese but.. on gravy? lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 18, 2006)

I'm alone here I guess. It looks positively rotten to me.


----------



## toni (May 18, 2006)

OMG!!! This is a dish straight out of my dreams! I always mix my food together like that. YUM!!! I have to stop at a KFC asap :eat1:


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 18, 2006)

I had a fabulous treat at a Thanksgiving buffet a few years ago: The chef served turkey,dressing,mashed potatoes,corn, and gravy in a martini glass. It was wonderful!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

Oh crap. That's what I wanted for dinner.. but all I could remember was Subway.


----------



## Ash (May 18, 2006)

It looks like it's perfect for me, too. Whenever we have leftovers, I always put my meat and veggies over the mashed potatoes. 

The official position from my cousin who had it tonight: Good, but it would have been better without the cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

Ashley said:


> It looks like it's perfect for me, too. Whenever we have leftovers, I always put my meat and veggies over the mashed potatoes.
> 
> The official position from my cousin who had it tonight: Good, but it would have been better without the cheese.



I'm assuming that they mix it "fresh" and you could just ask for "without the cheese"


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 18, 2006)

NO corn for me I'd rather have peas and no gravy just butter:eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (May 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm assuming that they mix it "fresh" and you could just ask for "without the cheese"



That is my assumption as well, and I plan to order it with no cheese. It was my first thought when I saw the commercial, which is an odd thought with all that junk

Thought: "Hmm, I think the cheese is going overboard."


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 19, 2006)

In my humble opinion, their bowl isn't big enough.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 19, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> In my humble opinion, their bowl isn't big enough.



I haven't even seen it in person and I can say that I agree wholeheartedly. I was JUST discussing the possible bowl size with Eclectic_Girl, and we had decided it should come in the bucket for the chicken. Yup, that would be about right.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2006)

Does anyone know if the mashed potatoes are real or instant?


----------



## MissToodles (May 19, 2006)

They use instant taters at kfc. Nothing but the best for their customers!


----------



## Cat (May 19, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Just saw the commercial
> 
> Mashed Potatoes
> Corn
> ...




ooohhhh! Yummy! I'll have to keep my eyes out for it. I hope it's not a regional offering. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> They use instant taters at kfc. Nothing but the best for their customers!




Sighhhh

That's what I thought.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 19, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Sighhhh
> 
> That's what I thought.




I don't care if they're made out of little plastic pieces, I LOVE them. White peppery goodness... They're one of my few "fast food" loves. Hell, I was excited a few weeks back when they announced they'd have "super sized sides", since I'm famous for just going and ordering a large mashed with gravy.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't care if they're made out of little plastic pieces, I LOVE them. White peppery goodness... They're one of my few "fast food" loves. Hell, I was excited a few weeks back when they announced they'd have "super sized sides", since I'm famous for just going and ordering a large mashed with gravy.



I'm also a fan of their sides. The taters and gravy, the slaw, the beans, the mac and cheese, the BISCUITS!!.. I'm was surprised that they do something with chicken too. (But I tend to get the hot wings.  )


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (May 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I would like it without the cheese a bit better, but I a SOOOOOO getting one of these next time I'm around a KFC.


 
I'm with you AM, the cheese doesn't "go" with the rest of the ingredients.

When I go to KFC my usual order is the six chicken strip meal with mashed potaotes as my side and a large gravy. When i get home I chop up the strips, crumble my biscuit, add the potatoes and cover the whole thing with the gravy...yum! Sounds like this new "bowl" saves me all the fuss 

I wonder if you can ask them to "hold the cheese"?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 21, 2006)

I just don't get the fuss over KFC's potatoes. Really, I don't get the fuss over KFC. There's only one fried chicken place: Popeye's.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just don't get the fuss over KFC's potatoes. Really, I don't get the fuss over KFC. There's only one fried chicken place: Popeye's.



But some of us are Popeye's deprived... and I go to KFC to get my potatoes fix.. but give me some Popeye's biscuits anyday!


----------



## FAinPA (May 21, 2006)

It's neat to hear everyone's opinion and preferred variation of these kinds of everything-on-one-plate dishes.

In Quebec, their "national" dish is poutine.

Basically french fries topped with melted cheese curds and gravy. You'll find variations in many East Coast diners that use mozzarella melted over fries and topped with gravy.

But the real Quebecois treat is something to treasure if you get the chance, even for those who think that gravy and cheese don't make a nice couple.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> But some of us are Popeye's deprived... and I go to KFC to get my potatoes fix.. but give me some Popeye's biscuits anyday!



We don't have a Popeye's or a KFC here!


----------



## MLadyJ (May 22, 2006)

I just saw the commercial....YUKKK!!! It looks like a 3rd graders mess. (sorry if that offends any precosious 3rd graders!!) And I agree that the cheese just pushes the limits. I gave up on kfc years ago. Give me Popeye's or nothing (brave words from a fat girl..)..LOL.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 22, 2006)

I have to say this! I am shocked  that many of you are saying "hold the cheese".

Cheese is ALWAYS welcome in my book. The gravy can go.


----------



## Carol W. (May 22, 2006)

gimme it all! Gravy, corn, cheese, etc. I have been jonesing badly for one of these since I first saw it advertised on TV last week. But we are far away from civilization, and I'm gonna have to wait until we have time to get to where they actually have a KFC! One of the downsides to living in this beautiful rural setting, I guess.... 

Oh-and if I were going to make ANY changes to this bowl of goodness, it would be to substitute plain white meat chicken for the breaded variety. But hey, I'll live with it, folks. I'll deal, I'll deal.....


----------



## AnnMarie (May 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just don't get the fuss over KFC's potatoes. Really, I don't get the fuss over KFC. There's only one fried chicken place: Popeye's.



Yup, like Fuzzy said... no Popeye's up this way. Although the one time I did have it, the red beans and rice rocked my world!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 22, 2006)

This weekend Eclectic_Girl and I are going to hunt down these bowls, as we just found out there is indeed a KFC in Woburn (near the HB event a few here are attending).... so we'll be filling out bellies with bowls. No cheese.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2006)

I was watching the food network the other day..and Al Roker did some kinda diner show.

anyways, he was in colorado springs..and this diner had something called the grudge I believe..here's the ingredients

layer of hashbrowns
layer of meat
layer of hashbrowns
eggs
gravy
cheese
and start layering all over again

SO I guess cheese on gravy isn't a new phenomenon..but take it from me..I know gravy..LMFAO and cheese on gravy..isn't GOOD GRAVY


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I was watching the food network the other day..and Al Roker did some kinda diner show.
> 
> anyways, he was in colorado springs..and this diner had something called the grudge I believe..here's the ingredients
> 
> ...



A local cafe here calls them "Johnson's Hashbrowns"


----------



## MissMirandaRae (May 23, 2006)

Ug, Im sorry but that thing looks disgusting!!

Blech!!!!


----------



## kilo riley (May 23, 2006)

i'm only eating this if they fold it all into a flour tortilla and grill it and then deep fry it


----------



## Jane (May 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm alone here I guess. It looks positively rotten to me.


You are not alone.


----------



## mossystate (May 23, 2006)

There is something very odd about the KFC mashed taters and the gravy.The potatoes always have a bad margarine things going on and the gravy has a weird menthol thing going on.Menthol is the best way I can describe it!

Like a Big Mac,I crave KFC chicken..eat it..then regret it.

I could make my own mess in a bowl...might be tasty...but..I might hold off on the cheese.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 23, 2006)

mossystate said:
 

> There is something very odd about the KFC mashed taters and the gravy.The potatoes always have a bad margarine things going on and the gravy has a weird menthol thing going on.Menthol is the best way I can describe it!
> 
> Like a Big Mac,I crave KFC chicken..eat it..then regret it.
> 
> I could make my own mess in a bowl...might be tasty...but..I might hold off on the cheese.



Did you get inside my head and steal these very thoughts? Yowsa! The only difference is...I wouldn't hold the cheese.

I also don't like their instant potatoes and they do taste like bad margarine, to boot.

And I also crave, eat, then regret the chicken there! You'd think I'd learn!


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Did you get inside my head and steal these very thoughts? Yowsa! The only difference is...I wouldn't hold the cheese.
> 
> I also don't like their instant potatoes and they do taste like bad margarine, to boot.
> 
> And I also crave, eat, then regret the chicken there! You'd think I'd learn!


 
I think the best bet is to import the idea to Popeye's. I an see it now Mashed Potatos, dirty rice, popcorn chicken (spicy), and then that wonderful gravy-


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 23, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I think the best bet is to import the idea to Popeye's. I an see it now Mashed Potatos, dirty rice, popcorn chicken (spicy), and then that wonderful gravy-




Now yer talkin'!

Sounds like a winner!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 23, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I think the best bet is to import the idea to Popeye's. I an see it now Mashed Potatos, dirty rice, popcorn chicken (spicy), and then that wonderful gravy-


And a biscuit to slop all that goodness up with. I think we have a winner.


----------



## Ryan (May 24, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Just saw the commercial
> 
> Mashed Potatoes
> Corn
> ...



I want some of this. Without the corn, though.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 26, 2006)

Alrighty my review on this bowl is in.
>
>
>
>

I'll be passing on future bowls. I :wubu: all cheese and copious amounts of it, but the cheese was out of place in this dish. There wasn't enough gravy, or chicken. Corn was pentiful. I guess I'm not a person to mix their food up like that, I never thought of myself as this type but after today I've decided it is true. I'm not impressed with KFC's taters or gravy, I can do so much better at home and I would mix in roast beef rather than chicken.

Thumbs down


----------



## swordchick (May 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just don't get the fuss over KFC's potatoes. Really, I don't get the fuss over KFC. There's only one fried chicken place: Popeye's.



TRUE!!!!! or Church's Chicken


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 1, 2006)

If they leave out the cheese I am there. I am sure you can probably order it without. Otherwise me loves me some KFC


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 1, 2006)

I actually tried this bowl the other day and it was really quite good. It doesn't look like anything special though.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2006)

I still LONG for one of these things (no cheese!). 

Carla ended up trying them the other day, so hopefully she'll be kind enough to post her review.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 3, 2006)

I had one of these last night, minus the cheese, and I loved it. The ingredients by themselves wouldn't do anything for me, but for some reason, all mixed together, I really enjoyed it. I ordered cole slaw along with it and was really satisfied when I was finished. I'd order it again.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 3, 2006)

Well I finally tried one yesterday. And it was okay...nothing that made me go wow. And I agree that the cheese AND gravy was a bity much. So I think IF I did ever think of trying it again I would go with the no cheese route.
Stacey


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I still LONG for one of these things (no cheese!).
> 
> Carla ended up trying them the other day, so hopefully she'll be kind enough to post her review.



Yep, I tried one with and one without cheese (just to be able to write a comprehensive review, of course...)

I preferred no cheese. That may be the first time I've ever said that. It just didn't add anything to the dish. I mean, it's not like it's aged cheddar or anything. 

In other news, the sweetcorn was really sweet, which was an interesting but not entirely welcome counterpoint to the savoryness of the rest of it. I also think the balance was off - not enough chicken, and way too little gravy. I suppose one could also put that as "too much mashed potatoes", but that would be sacrilege. I can barely type it. Hmm..."too much m-sh-d p-tat-es" instead?

All in all, good concept, poor execution. I'd rather get a party-sized popcorn chicken and a large side of mashed and gravy and construct it myself. That way the breading on the chicken wouldn't get soggy.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 6, 2006)

Here in Canada, KFC's mashed potatoes are not available... BUT my youngest sister works for KFC, and made the family a bowl each, she just made her own mashed potatoes  Unfortunately, I could not try it, as I'm not feeling well and to be honest had to get my sister to feed my daughter in another room LOL She came back to me saying "mommy good bowl of food" lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2006)

Just had one myself as well. With the cheese. I added a bit of their "wing sauce" as well.  Very Good.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 13, 2006)

I've never been a big fan of mashed potatoes, even as a kid, so I really have no desire to try this concoction at Kentucky Fried Chicken.

Yes, it all goes to the same place but seeing it all mixed up like that just doesn't look the least appealing to me.


Dennis


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 13, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I've never been a big fan of mashed potatoes, even as a kid, so I really have no desire to try this concoction at Kentucky Fried Chicken.
> 
> Yes, it all goes to the same place but seeing it all mixed up like that just doesn't look the least appealing to me.
> 
> ...




Not a fan of mashed potatoes? :shocked: 


*falls over dead from shock*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 13, 2006)

*waves fan in her face, trying to revive her*

Actually, I'm waiting for my car to be repaired, surfing on the net on a stolen wireless connection, and now I have a craving for the KFC MPB!!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *waves fan in her face, trying to revive her*
> 
> Actually, I'm waiting for my car to be repaired, surfing on the net on a stolen wireless connection, and now I have a craving for the KFC MPB!!!


I actually prefer dutch potatoes. Mashed are def. good, but nothing ever compares to dutch pot. and the broth gravy they make there.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> I actually prefer dutch potatoes. Mashed are def. good, but nothing ever compares to dutch pot. and the broth gravy they make there.



What are dutch potatoes? How do they differ -same with the gravy. details woman!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *waves fan in her face, trying to revive her*
> 
> Actually, I'm waiting for my car to be repaired, surfing on the net on a stolen wireless connection, and now I have a craving for the KFC MPB!!!




thanks fuzzy


----------

